# Supervolcano - BBC1 9pm Sunday



## The Master™ (Mar 8, 2005)

There is a two-part programme (dramatisation) about the worlds largest supervolcano at Yellowstone National Park blowing...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

I saw a documentary on the Yellowstone supervolcano over the Christmas period, it was quite interesting.
Basically if/when it blows there won't be much of the US left functioning and everyone else will be knackered as well from the ash and particulate matter causing global weather changes.


----------



## Neon (Mar 8, 2005)

Although not a devastating eruption, I believe a volcano off Hawaii has recently been active and spewing its contents into the ocean.


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 9, 2005)

Ah, but Neon, there is a great deal of difference between a volcano and a supervolcano!!! When this baby blows, then it is SAYONARA, BABY!!! 

Looking forward to this...


----------



## Neon (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking forward to the program, or the supervolcano blowing?


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 10, 2005)

BOTH, baby!!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

*Supervolcano - BBC1 9pm this Sunday

*nudge**


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 12, 2005)

I take it that it's just me that's put off by "sensationlist science" then! 

Programmes like this are basically 1mg of science mixed with 3 tons of hype and a sprinkling of Daily Star writers


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

It's entertaining science...almost science fiction


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 14, 2005)

Did you watch part one??? My god, a lot of recurring actors from American/Canadian Sci-Fi series and some Stargate regulars!!! 

It was extremely entertaining... And very scary... Not just the possible eruptions but the Government reaction to the "possibility"... Do you tell the populace, and start riots... Or hold off and deal with the blame sent around at the devistation???

Can't wait for the second part tonight...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah we watched it. It was entertaining although I was reading at the same time....


----------

